# Gas Bottles on Ferries?



## Yogihughes (Feb 17, 2008)

DFDS Ferries state that Gas bottles must be handed to the duty officer on crossings.
Does this mean spare bottles or ALL bottles in the Motorhome?
Never been on a ferry yet with MH.


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 17, 2008)

thats heavy mate,were do they put all the gas bottles


----------



## walkers (Feb 18, 2008)

New Rover said:


> DFDS Ferries state that Gas bottles must be handed to the duty officer on crossings.
> Does this mean spare bottles or ALL bottles in the Motorhome?
> Never been on a ferry yet with MH.


dunno about dfds but p&o didn't even ask if we had one i suppose they took it for granted a motorhome would have


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Feb 18, 2008)

We used a couple of DFDS ferries last year and I really dont remember anyone making a fuss about LPG - other than "is the gas turned off". But no one actually checked.

Maybe its more about walk on passengers with their little camping gaz stoves and cooking up a meal on the sun deck !!


----------



## t&s (Feb 18, 2008)

Roger said:


> We used a couple of DFDS ferries last year and I really dont remember anyone making a fuss about LPG - other than "is the gas turned off". But no one actually checked.
> 
> Maybe its more about walk on passengers with their little camping gaz stoves and cooking up a meal on the sun deck !!


 i think you are right the only crossing i have been asked about gas bottles is the tunnel and you are only suposed to carry one they dont always check but trust you to be honnest  but it is a problem if they take your spare and you are going for a long stay away


----------



## Yogihughes (Feb 18, 2008)

Never having taken the "Van" on a ferry before, I was just trying to find out if you have to "surrender" your gas bottles for the duration of the crossing only, and then fetch them from safe-keeping when the car-deck re-opens.

I will board the ferry and take my chances, surrendering the bottles when requested.
Thank you all for your replies.


----------



## David & Ann (Feb 18, 2008)

*Gas bottles*

I have been crossing the Channel for years. No questions asked. I once read somewhere, that you should turn off your gas at the mains and bottles. I myself do that and run my fridge on battery as it is a very short trip of 1hr 20 mins from Dover to Calais. On occassions I don't bother with running the fridge on battery.


----------



## t&s (Feb 18, 2008)

David & Ann said:


> I have been crossing the Channel for years. No questions asked. I once read somewhere, that you should turn off your gas at the mains and bottles. I myself do that and run my fridge on battery as it is a very short trip of 1hr 20 mins from Dover to Calais. On occassions I don't bother with running the fridge on battery.


please do as you are requested and give us an answer on your return it would be good to have a positive answer ,

ref leaving fridge on 12v unfortunatly if i do that i have to leave the ignition on and engine running may be you could help with a solution ?


----------



## cipro (Feb 18, 2008)

terry&sue said:


> please do as you are requested and give us an answer on your return it would be good to have a positive answer ,
> 
> ref leaving fridge on 12v unfortunatly if i do that i have to leave the ignition on and engine running may be you could help with a solution ?



My fridge uses 12v only when van is running  I thought all fridges were the same.


----------



## t&s (Feb 18, 2008)

*update i just got this from the tunnel web site*

We regret that vehicles fitted with an LPG or CNG tank, cannot be accepted for transport by Eurotunnel. Campervans and other recreational vehicles which have LPG containers (as opposed to gas bottles) to power domestic services e.g. heating and refrigeration are accepted on the condition that the tanks are no more than 80% full and are subject to inspection.
...............................
how they look inside the bottles i do not know ?  weigh them i supose


----------



## Yogihughes (Feb 18, 2008)

Terry and Sue,
re your last answer, I don't think they mean the Gas Bottles are 80% full.
I think they are referring to the LPG and CNG tanks being 80% full.


----------



## walkers (Feb 19, 2008)

New Rover said:


> Terry and Sue,
> re your last answer, I don't think they mean the Gas Bottles are 80% full.
> I think they are referring to the LPG and CNG tanks being 80% full.


unless they have changed it no to tanks and no to lpg powered vehicles cos of the tank.


----------



## David & Ann (Feb 19, 2008)

cipro said:


> My fridge uses 12v only when van is running  I thought all fridges were the same.



My fridge is a 3 way fridge, gas,battery and mains 230/240v. My fridge runs on battery even when stationary. Depends, on how it has been wired up. If it is a short trip over the water, no need to have the fridge running as it takes time to defrost.


----------



## walkers (Feb 19, 2008)

David & Ann said:


> My fridge is a 3 way fridge, gas,battery and mains 230/240v. My fridge runs on battery even when stationary. Depends, on how it has been wired up. If it is a short trip over the water, no need to have the fridge running as it takes time to defrost.


mines a 3 way too it only works with the engine running to protect the battery, as you say it depends on how it is wired, it is normally wired to run only when the engine is as it can run the battery down quickly


----------

